# Bernardo Silva



## BossKilla7 (1 Luglio 2015)

Trequartista/ala del Monaco, è considerato uno dei '94 più forti al mondo e si è messo in luce nell'ultimo Europeo Under 21 dove è stato uno dei migliori se non il migliore di tutto il torneo con il suo Portogallo. Riscattato dal Monaco per una cifra vicina ai 15 milioni di euro a gennaio, proviene dal settore giovanile del Benfica.

Che ne pensate di questo ragazzo?


----------



## Torros (1 Luglio 2015)

ottimo elemento


----------



## rossovero (1 Luglio 2015)

In finale, ma ammetto di averlo visto solo lì, si è un po' troppo nascosto secondo me. Tecnicamente però è davvero davvero forte


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Luglio 2015)

Mi attizza di più la versione femminile, la bernarda


----------



## mèuris (1 Luglio 2015)

L'ho visto all'opera in Champions, un pochino in Ligue 1 e agli europei u21. Secondo me è un gran bel giocatore. È rapido, salta l'uomo, svaria su tutto il fronte d'attacco. Credo che abbia le armi per inserirsi nella scia dei connazionali Rui Costa e Figo, quanto a fantasia e classe.


----------



## neversayconte (1 Luglio 2015)

a volte vedendolo sembra di vedere messi. non scherzo. mancino naturale, guizzante, rapido.
un video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFIfpYuEqaQ


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Luglio 2015)

mèuris ha scritto:


> L'ho visto all'opera in Champions, un pochino in Ligue 1 e agli europei u21. Secondo me è un gran bel giocatore. È rapido, salta l'uomo, svaria su tutto il fronte d'attacco. Credo che abbia le armi per inserirsi nella scia dei connazionali Rui Costa e Figo, quanto a fantasia e classe.



Guarda ti dirò, io mi sono innamorato di questo giocatore già quest'anno quando giocava nel Monaco, l'ho visto all'opera e mi ha sorpreso molto, ha quella tecnica innata degli argentini nonostante sia portoghese, dribbling, scatto, doppio passo, numeri con la suola e un grande visione di gioco. Ha tutte le carte in regola secondo me per diventare uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo nei prossimi anni. Per quanto riguarda il paragone con Rui direi al momento di non scomodarlo, stiamo parlando probabilmente del giocatore con la miglior visione di gioco di tutta la storia.


----------



## Jino (1 Luglio 2015)

Confermo essere un giovane molto molto interessante, capiremo il prossimo anno a cosa potrà ambire, vediamo innanzitutto se si conferma o addirittura migliora.


----------



## Renegade (1 Luglio 2015)

Bel prospetto, si intravede una certa classe



BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Guarda ti dirò, io mi sono innamorato di questo giocatore già quest'anno quando giocava nel Monaco, l'ho visto all'opera e mi ha sorpreso molto, ha quella tecnica innata degli argentini nonostante sia portoghese, dribbling, scatto, doppio passo, numeri con la suola e un grande visione di gioco. Ha tutte le carte in regola secondo me per diventare uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo nei prossimi anni. Per quanto riguarda il *paragone con Rui direi al momento di non scomodarlo, stiamo parlando probabilmente del giocatore con la miglior visione di gioco di tutta la storia*.



Finalmente qualcuno lo riconosce! Rui è tra i più sottovalutati di sempre ma forse in questo è stato il numero uno per davvero


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Bel prospetto, si intravede una certa classe
> 
> 
> 
> Finalmente qualcuno lo riconosce! Rui è tra i più sottovalutati di sempre ma forse in questo è stato il numero uno per davvero



Beh non so quanto sia sottovalutato, a suo tempo veniva comunque considerato il migliore nel suo ruolo insieme a Zidane. Come trequartista ha lasciato il segno.
Per quanto riguarda il pezzo finale sì, forse li è un po' troppo sottovalutato, io credo che Rui sia il giocatore con la miglior visione di gioco di sempre, perchè l'ho visto giocare e secondo me gente come lui non ne uscirà più. L'unico ad oggi non dico che si avvicina ma con una visione di gioco eccellente è Ozil, ma comunque stiamo parlando di altro. A volte la gente su questo aspetto si fossilizza su gente come Rivera, Platini, Pirlo, non che sia errato ma secondo me si sbagliano.


----------



## mèuris (2 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Guarda ti dirò, io mi sono innamorato di questo giocatore già quest'anno quando giocava nel Monaco, l'ho visto all'opera e mi ha sorpreso molto, ha quella tecnica innata degli argentini nonostante sia portoghese, dribbling, scatto, doppio passo, numeri con la suola e un grande visione di gioco. Ha tutte le carte in regola secondo me per diventare uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo nei prossimi anni. Per quanto riguarda il paragone con Rui direi al momento di non scomodarlo, stiamo parlando probabilmente del giocatore con la miglior visione di gioco di tutta la storia.


Vero, è molto completo, sa fare tutto ed è imprevedibile. Quanto a Rui Costa, intendevo nel senso che, con lui, il Portogallo ha la possibilità di avere nuovamente un "10" di un certo livello. Tecnicamente non lo paragono a lui, anche perché le caratteristiche sono abbastanza diverse,secondo me. Però secondo me ha le carte per poter arrivare a quel livello.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Luglio 2015)

mèuris ha scritto:


> Vero, è molto completo, sa fare tutto ed è imprevedibile. Quanto a Rui Costa, intendevo nel senso che, con lui, il Portogallo ha la possibilità di avere nuovamente un "10" di un certo livello. Tecnicamente non lo paragono a lui, anche perché le caratteristiche sono abbastanza diverse,secondo me. Però secondo me ha le carte per poter arrivare a quel livello.



Ci siam capiti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2015)

L'ho visto soltanto contro la Juventus ma anche a me destò una certa impressione, lui insieme a Kondogbia. Mi sembra abbastanza tecnico, veloce e con dribbling, vedremo l'anno prossimo cosa combinerà.


----------



## ralf (5 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Trequartista/ala del Monaco, è considerato uno dei '94 più forti al mondo e si è messo in luce nell'ultimo Europeo Under 21 dove è stato uno dei migliori se non il migliore di tutto il torneo con il suo Portogallo. Riscattato dal Monaco per una cifra vicina ai 15 milioni di euro a gennaio, proviene dal settore giovanile del Benfica.
> 
> Che ne pensate di questo ragazzo?



Talento pazzesco,a me ricorda molto Xavi,ha finito l'Europeo Under 21 col 90.1 % di passaggi completati a partita.


----------



## davoreb (26 Agosto 2015)

Giocatore che mi piace tantissimo, per me sara lui il trequartista più forte del mondo tra un paio d'anni.


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Giocatore che mi piace tantissimo, per me sara lui il trequartista più forte del mondo tra un paio d'anni.



. Le squadre che lo vorranno lo prendessero ora , prima che il suo prezzo schizza alle stelle


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> . Le squadre che lo vorranno lo prendessero ora , prima che il suo prezzo schizza alle stelle



Impossibile, è stato riscattato quest'anno dal Monaco per 15 mln. Almeno un'altra stagione (giustamente) se lo tengono.


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Impossibile, è stato riscattato quest'anno dal Monaco per 15 mln. Almeno un'altra stagione (giustamente) se lo tengono.


E certamente schifo non gli fa al Monaco tenerlo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2015)

Prosegue bene la sua crescita, non credo che in questa stagione avrà un'esplosione tale da far schizzare il suo prezzo, pertanto andrebbe acquistato la stagione prossima per fare un bel colpo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Prosegue bene la sua crescita, non credo che in questa stagione avrà un'esplosione tale da far schizzare il suo prezzo, pertanto andrebbe acquistato la stagione prossima per fare un bel colpo.



Secondo me già quest'anno farà una stagione strepitosa, e lo venderanno a cifre iperboliche a qualche squadra , forse in Premier


----------



## kolao95 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Tecnicamente è veramente fortissimo, a me ricorda con le dovute proporzioni un altro Silva, quello del Manchester City.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Agosto 2016)

Altro super gol stasera. Quanto è forte...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2016)

Dal Milan cinese mi aspetto colpi così. Silva è ancora prendibile, dato che gioca nel Monaco; e, probabilmente, questa stagione la passerà in Francia, dopodiché sarà l'oggetto del contendere per la prossima estate. Ecco, nel mercato estivo del 2017 voglio profili come Bernardo Silva: prendi lui, lo piazzi a destra nel tridente e stai a posto per dieci anni.


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dal Milan cinese mi aspetto colpi così. Silva è ancora prendibile, dato che gioca nel Monaco; e, probabilmente, questa stagione la passerà in Francia, dopodiché sarà l'oggetto del contendere per la prossima estate. Ecco, nel mercato estivo del 2017 voglio profili come Bernardo Silva: prendi lui, lo piazzi a destra nel tridente e stai a posto per dieci anni.



Ma magara, lui e Sane sono il futuro sulla fascia destra


----------



## ralf (17 Febbraio 2017)

Un'irradidio


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Febbraio 2017)

fortissimo.


----------



## Alfabri (17 Febbraio 2017)

Caspita però è più monopiede di Suso questo...


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Marzo 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> fortissimo.



Secondo la Bild per questo ragazzo i russi hanno chiesto al Bayern Monaco 80 mln di euri..

Pazzesco!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Marzo 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Secondo la Bild per questo ragazzo i russi hanno chiesto al Bayern Monaco 80 mln di euri..
> 
> Pazzesco!


E stai tranquillo che il Bayern non avrebbe problemi a sborsarli ..


----------



## ralf (24 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Jino (24 Aprile 2017)

Fortissimo, ma è per caratteristiche in campo la fotocopia di Suso. Prendiamo un giocatore che sia bravo a giocare a sinistra secondo me.


----------



## neversayconte (24 Aprile 2017)

lodi sperticate per questo che è molto più simile a un James Rodriguez di un Suso. 
in serie A farebbe 15 gol 20 assist.


----------

